# emachine EL1358G-51W new power supply without buying new case



## Kismetjones (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello and thank you!

I found this site because I was researching power supply upgrades for an emachine EL1358G-51W. So far, I haven't found any recommendations for a new power supply that don't require purchasing a new case. Can anyone recommend a power supply that doesn't need this step? I've already purchased a new video card, ATI HD 5570, and it works in my husband's computer so we know it's not the card. 

Any help you can provide would be greatly appreciated!

The power supply in the computer is a Delta DPS-220UB

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

delta are low quality

always buy case and psu as separate items


this one is on special and cheaper than the 520w model

Newegg.com - SeaSonic S12II 620 Bronze 620W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A PSU with sufficient power for a dedicated GPU will not physically fit into your small form factor case. Your I/O plate is also not removable from the case so you would also need to purchase one to match your Mobo.


----------



## Kismetjones (Nov 23, 2011)

We've never moved a computer's components from one case to another. But we have installed new ram/hdd/and once a new power supply when it went bad.

How hard is it to move to a new case? How do we find the one that's right for what we already have?

Thank you again!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Moving to a new case is not difficult but your I/O plate is not removable so you would need to get one from the PC/Mobo manufacturer.
Make a list-draw a diagram-take pics before moving anything from the old case for reference.


----------

